# GT# 19 Golden State Warriors (10-8) @ Los Angeles Lakers (11-8) [12-09]



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The Los Angles Lakers 




































[PG] D. Fisher [SG] K. Bryant [SF] L. Odom [PF] R. Turiaf [C] A. Bynum



The Golden State Warriors




































[PG] B. Davis [SG] M. Ellis [SF]S. Jackson [PF] A. Harrington [C] A. Biedrins​




Team Leaders:​Lakers:​ Warriors:​*Kobe Bryant 27.1​Scoring​Baron Davis 23.1​ *
*Rebounds Andrew Bynum 9.6​Rebounds​Rebounds Andris Biedrins 10.1​*
*Assists Kobe Bryant 5.0​Assists:​Assists Baron Davis 8.6​ *
*Blocks Andrew Bynum 1.8​Blocks:​Blocks Andris Biedrins 1.6​*
*Steals Kobe Bryant 1.8​Steals:​Steals Baron Davis 2.3​*
*Andrew Bynum 58.1%​FG percentage:​Andris Biedrins 62.5​*
*Vladimir Radmanovic 41.8​3PT%​Al Harrington 41.6​*


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice thread!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

lol. GTs sure come quick after back-to-back wins. this game's not till sunday...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I'm going to the game!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice job with the game thread, yo. 

Go Lakers! We've got to win this game at home!


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

should be a very high scoring game


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> should be a very high scoring game


...as long as we score more!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers are rocking the old school jerseys tonight.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

this should be a fun game to watch tonite


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I just found out I might be going to the Lakers/Warriors game this Friday in Oakland! It'll be my first Lakers game! God, I hope I can go!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Big game tonight. Golden State is balling right now at 8 and 1. 

Both teams battling for position in the pacific. I'll be bouncing in and out of the forum while I do homework.

Hoping for a good game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*GAME NOTES

SEASON & SERIES NOTES; CONNECTIONS*
The Lakers have swept each of the last two season series with Golden State 4-0 and are winners of eight straight against the Warriors. This will be the 282nd regular season meeting between the two teams with the Lakers leading the all-time series 176-105. The Lakers have not lost a season series to the Warriors since they were defeated the 1994-95 season (2-3). The Lakers are 13-1 in their last 14 overall games against Golden State including 8-0 in their last eight. At STAPLES Center, the Lakers are 15-1 all-time against the Warriors and have won eight straight at home. On the road, the Lakers have gone 7-3 against the Warriors in their last 10 and have won four straight at ORACLE Arena. Under head coach Phil Jackson, the Lakers are 23-5 against the Warriors. In 40 career games including 31 starts against the Warriors, Kobe Bryant is averaging 26.5 points. In his last seven games against the Warriors, Bryant is averaging 36.0 points per game. Lamar Odom posted his first triple-double as a Laker with 15 points, 13 rebounds and 10 assists against the Warriors on April 11, 2006. In the Lakers last meeting with Golden State on March 25, the Lakers defeated Golden State 115-113 behind Kobe Bryant’s 43 points and Lamar Odom’s 24 points and a career-high 19 rebounds. Lakers guard Derek Fisher played two seasons for Golden State, where he averaged a career-best 13.3 points during the 2005-06 season. Golden State’s Matt Barnes and Baron Davis along with the Lakers Jordan Farmar and Trevor Ariza all played collegiately at UCLA.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Things To Know

What You Probably Know*
The Warriors finished last season with a ridiculous run to narrowly edge out the Clippers for the final playoff spot in the Western Conference. Then they went out and ran over top seeded Dallas and gave the Jazz all they could handle in the second round.

This year they stumbled out of the blocks, but now sit at 11-8, same as the Lakers.

They’re led by LA native/former UCLA Bruin/face of the franchise Guard Baron Davis and their Captain Stephen Jackson. The team’s transformation from bottom feeder to playoff threat occurred once the team completed an 8-player trade with the Pacers that brought Jackson and Al Harrington to the Bay while shipping out Mike Dunleavy, Troy Murphy, and Ike Diogu.

The trade gave the Warriors the pieces they needed to effectively run head coach Don Nelson’s run-and-gun offense and start lighting up the scoreboards. They’re currently putting up 110.3 points a game, good for second in the league (just a hare behind Phoenix’s 110.5).

Something else you probably know is that the Lakers have dominated the Warriors in recent history. Which leads to….

*What You Might Not Know*
The Lakers are 13-1 in their last 14 meetings against Golden State, including winning the last 8 in a row. Since moving to STAPLES Center the Lakers have won 15 of the 16 meetings.

While Stephen Jackson was suspended they went 1-6. Since he’s been back they’re 10-2

The Warriors love to put it up early and put it up from deep. That you probably knew, the frequency of which is astounding though. At times this season the Lakers have relied too much on the long ball and currently stand at 382 attempts (or roughly 20 a game). The Warriors have launched up 517 so far this season. That’s 27 a game, meaning that 30% of their shots come from behind the arc (compared to only 25% for the Lakers). Both teams convert at the same 36% clip.

Last year the Warriors led the league in starting line-up combinations at 36. They’ve used eight different line-ups this year.

The Lakes have a pair of UCLA Bruins in Jordan Farmar & Trevor Ariza and so do the Warriors. Baron Davis & Matt Barnes also spent their collegiate careers in Westwood.

*What You Need To Know*
The Warriors have trouble against teams with an inside presence. The Lakers have that in Andrew Bynum, Chris Mihm, and, if he plays-which he should, Ronny Turiaf.

Golden State gives up a ton of boards. They’re last in offensive and total rebounding.

Even though they play at a frenetic pace, they take care of the ball. 13.16 turnovers a game puts them at 5th-best in the league. The Lakers are on the other side of the scale at 16.63 turnovers, good for second worst in the NBA.

Monta Ellis has been playing out of his mind lately (check out his game log), building on last year’s Most Improved Player award season. He was the Warriors leading scorer in three of last year’s four meetings against LA. Monta has one of the better stories in the league, it’s worth a read.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*INJURY REPORT - LAKERS*
Kwame Brown: Moderate Ankle & Knee Sprains - Doubtful
Ronny Turiaf: Mild Concussion - Questionable
Luke Walton: Right Ankle Sprain - Questionable

*INJURY REPORT - WARRIORS*
None


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The guys from Lakers Live just said that Kobe will start the game off guarding Baron Davis. That'll be an interesting matchup to watch.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wow, those warmup jackets are both sweet and hideous at the same time.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

WTF..

What bull ****. I can't watch the game tonight cause leauge pass doesn't show games on NBA tv. 

I'm glad I spent 200 bucks on it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

^^^ That sucks. Big time B.S.

Lakers started off nice until the Warriors just scored 6 straight to tie it. Bynum had a sick dunk from the Fisher alley-oop pass.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum, Radmanovic and Fisher are all off to great starts.

By the way, Luke Walton is dressed, but might not play tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ariza comes right into the game, and immediately gets a steal and a dunk! I love it!

Kobe's shot is off tonight as he's 0/4 late in the first quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Baron Davis is kicking *** thus far. He already has 14 points and the quarter's not over.


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

i hate not watching it  sure can listen to it....but thats not the same


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Even though it's tied after 1 quarter, I don't like how we've played. We started off well, but I feel Kobe is trying to do too much right now. Nonetheless, we're keeping up with the Warriors pace right now.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> WTF..
> 
> What bull ****. I can't watch the game tonight cause leauge pass doesn't show games on NBA tv.
> 
> I'm glad I spent 200 bucks on it.


Why don't you get NBA TV? 

I prefer NBA TV over FSW since FSW always blasts the sound level on commercials.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nba TV is blacked out for me...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Get the ****ing rebound... Goddamnit


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Cris said:


> Nba TV is blacked out for me...


Cause you live in the FSW local broadcasting area... CDR doesn't (I'm assuming) so it shouldn't be blacked out for him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Crittenton getting some minutes here. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lakers shall win..

Where to listen to the Lakers radio online??? xtrasportsradio is not playing now..

I am not from LA so please help me out..


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> Crittenton getting some minutes here. Didn't see that coming.


Came and went.

I notice with these throwbacks Trevor has some weird tattoo of a chain on his chest?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I know here in SoCal, the game is on AM 570. I think they have a website that you can go to so you can listen to the game online. Or just go to NBA.com as they have the League Audio Pass or whatever.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm getting a bad feeling about this game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Why don't you get NBA TV?
> 
> I prefer NBA TV over FSW since FSW always blasts the sound level on commercials.


I didn't think I needed it. I moved to Houston and got the leauge pass package. I thought all games would be broadcast on it.

Didn't know, NBA TV wouldn't.  

All radio links are blacked out for me to. :azdaja:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I know here in SoCal, the game is on AM 570. I think they have a website that you can go to so you can listen to the game online. Or just go to NBA.com as they have the League Audio Pass or whatever.


If you live outside the area I think it blacks you out. I have sirius radio, and they play the games to. So I went online to listen to it, and I guess that channel isnt supported on the internet streams, only the car radio!

:boohoo::frown:


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

570 online is blacked out, its all just music.

i went to lakers.com and clicked LISTEN LIVE! and it told me to sign up, which took 2 seconds and now im listening to it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers have a 1-point lead at the half. 

Positive: We scored 60 points in the first half.
Negative: The Warriors scored 59 points in the first half.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Maddocks said:


> 570 online is blacked out, its all just music.
> 
> i went to lakers.com and clicked LISTEN LIVE! and it told me to sign up, which took 2 seconds and now im listening to it.


I'm at www.nba.com/lakers and I dont see the Listen Live link. Were at is it roughly on the page?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I didn't think I needed it. I moved to Houston and got the leauge pass package. I thought all games would be broadcast on it.
> 
> Didn't know, NBA TV wouldn't.
> 
> All radio links are blacked out for me to. :azdaja:


NBA TV used to come standard with the league pass... is that no longer the case?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nevermind found it. Thanks for the tip Maddocks!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> NBA TV used to come standard with the league pass... is that no longer the case?


Honestly, I thought it did to. But I guess not anymore. Unless my cable company made a mistake.

I'll give em a call and find out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice start to the 2nd half thus far as we've started with an 8-0 run.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's pretty much getting no calls tonight. He's having a bad game regardless, but it's amazing the lack of calls. He's gotten hit more than a few times.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Warriors respond with a 12-0 run and take a 3-point lead. Wow.

We're giving up WAY TOO MANY offensive rebounds and our turnovers are starting to get crazy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why aren't the Lakers feeding the ball down low to Bynum?!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is the definition of a game of runs.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Good game for bynum so far. 20 points 8 rebs.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sounds like Bynum is owning tonight......


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If Bynum gets 30 points tonight, I'm going to be so ecstatic! He's already tied his career high of 20 points.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

lakers 10 point lead


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Man I wish I could watch the game. Just listening to the game is not the same.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, that would've been a sick dunk by Ariza!

Lakers lead up to 10 now, and everyone's playing well!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

We should keep feeding Bynum.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

What happened at the end there between Kobe and Davis?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's very important we don't let the Warriors go on any big run here. We need to get Bynum back in the game as he was killing the Warriors.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice! Just like that, the lead is back up to 9! Good job, Lakers!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

How have the Lakers been? I jus woke up from sleeping..


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Bynum has been stuck on 20/9 for quite some time now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> Bynum has been stuck on 20/9 for quite some time now.


Well he just came in after a 7 minute sit.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I don't think theres a need to ask who the player of the game is tonight Basel.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Laker's are what 10 and 0 now when they score more than 105 points?


----------



## KillWill (Jul 1, 2003)

20 and 11 w/ 5 blocks. not too shabby kid. run and gun teams like g-state, phoenix, NO, dallas, etc, are gonna hate this guy come playoff time.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Other than giving up 113 points...a solid game by all.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I don't think theres a need to ask who the player of the game is tonight Basel.


Not going to ask. It's definitely Bynum.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Good to see Bynum to continue to progress nicely, hopefully he can continue to get better, and be a real force come playoff time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

11-0 now when we have most assists than our opponents.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> 11-0 now when we have most assists than our opponents.


I'm BH for the day,

more*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kurt said:


> I'm BH for the day,
> 
> more*


Nice work.

<img src="http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/p/sp/getty/84/fullj.76de6b1864058d9c1116eb3ffc820373/76de6b1864058d9c1116eb3ffc820373-getty-76076014jg008_golden_state_.jpg">


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

The ENFORCER is always good for one stupid look a game! :lol:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Just look at the way THE ENFORCER dominates his competition. His game face alone is enough to scare off the timid.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

another good game by ariza too


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Lakers Coach Phil Jackson

Phil Jackson on tonight’s performance:*
“Well we survived a slow start, I thought we would be a little bit rusty not having a lot of practice time between games. A lot of guys have been hurt and out a little bit for practice and our rhythm was a little bit off I thought. We played a stellar second half, we were able to get it to Andrew and use him to our advantage, made passes out of the post, made some good offensive moves tonight on the block, and Ronny gave us good help in the post tonight. Trevor came in and gave us some good defense and activated us a lot on the offensive end of the floor and did some things good.”
*
Phil Jackson on Andrew’s offensive display:*
“They did double team him; he’s a long guy and if he can get some room to work down there he’s effective.”

*Phil Jackson on ability to pull away tonight:*
“Well, there are a couple of situations, one of them early in the third quarter we had a nine point run and that was real positive. We gave back five of those points, you usually can absorb a couple of those and you have to pull away then. That’s the thing, they put on a couple of spurts and we were able to catch up again and push it down. I thought some of the things that helped we were able to capitalize on some turnovers.”
*
Phil Jackson on three days between games:*
“We hope that Luke gets back on the floor, we get all our guys out there practicing, so that we have an opportunity. We have the opportunity to look at some of the first game that we had against San Antonio and some of the things that we can do against them to be more effective on the offensive end, I thought they played real good defense against us.”

*Phil Jackson on success against the Warriors:*
“We played good basketball, I think we have met the match ups situation which is a lot of times bothers teams. The Golden State Warriors have a great advantage with speed and quickness with some of their players. I thought we turned the ball over a little bit more than I wanted to have happened tonight but some of that comes with the pace of the game.”
*
Phil Jackson on different line-ups from Warriors:*
“I thought that was one of the keys to have Andrew and Ronny effectively tag team with each other out there, situations where Harrington came in and played the center spot we still could use a center and keep our offense intact so we can still keep playing in our system.”
*
Lakers Players

Lakers guard Trevor Ariza on his performance tonight:*
“I’m just trying to create problems for other teams, just trying to not let them get the ball, just trying to make plays.”
*
Lakers forward Lamar Odom on the Lakers taking control in the fourth quarter:*
“Defensively we got stops when we needed to. It happens when everyone is involved in scoring. We were just able to move the ball, get the shots we wanted, played good team defense.”

*Lakers forward Lamar Odom on Andrew Bynum’s performance:*
“I think he stays on his feet. He’s playing a lot more, and confidence comes along with that, he’s finishing around the hoop, he’s being a center, one of the best true centers in the league right now.”
*
Lakers guard Derek Fisher on gaining a seventeen point lead:*
“I think we just continued to play. I think we’re learning how to do that. I think early in the season we weren’t really sure how to play in those back and forth games, we either expected to run a team and get a lead and keep the lead for the whole game, or if we got down we wouldn’t understand how to manage the game and get back into it. We’ve been improving in that regard, and just kind of play, and the game will balance itself out if you keep playing hard, and keep playing defense, eventually the offense will come around.”
*
Lakers guard Kobe Bryant on taking over the game:*
“We tightened up defensively, I think we did a much better job staying in front of them, contesting shots.”
*
Lakers guard Kobe Bryant on Andrew Bynum’s performance:*
“I think he’s just getting better, he’s just improving, I think when you’re a young player that’s all you want to do is just continue to get better. He works hard at it every day, his conditioning looks good, physically he looks good, he’s playing very very well.”
*
Lakers center Andrew Bynum on his performance tonight:*
“Things went well for me tonight. I got the ball down low, a bunch more times, normally I think I only average about five shots, so today I was able to get a bunch more and they went down for me.”
*
Lakers center Andrew Bynum on why he has a bigger impact on the team now:*
“For the most part I think it’s opportunity. Averaging twenty-six minutes a game that’s big, previous years haven’t been close to that much.”
*
Warriors

Warriors coach Don Nelson on Bynum:*
“I think he’s a sensational young player, just like you do.”


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Looks like a good game for the Lakers, Kobe was 3-13 in the first half, Good to see Bynum and Ariza was really efficient too. Good trade by Cupcake.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

If Bynum doesn't hit the wall this season, Phil will increase his minutes dramatically next season. He would be playing starter minutes now if not for this fact. Bynum will be sorely needed in top shape for the playoffs.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> If Bynum doesn't hit the wall this season, Phil will increase his minutes dramatically next season. He would be playing starter minutes now if not for this fact. Bynum will be sorely needed in top shape for the playoffs.


Yep, Phil has a master plan.


----------

